# My 6 year old and her use of the word sex!



## michelleH

Hi.

My six yr old daughter has recently heard the word sex and is using it all the time.

I am shocked and a little embarrassed by this and dread her saying something to the wrong person.

She has been asking if I had sex with her daddy and when I asked her what she thought sex was she said it was when 'grown ups get naked and show each other their boobies and snog'. 

She then went on to ask me if she could have a 'sexy party' for her birthday.

I hate that she is talking like this and I guess my question is does anyone esle have the same problem or similar and what did you do about it.

I feel like the more fuss I make of it the more she will say it and ask questions but I also dont want to ignore the growing fascination.

I mean she's 6 for crying out loud!


----------



## samsugar7

My step daughter is 5 nearly and is well aware how you make babies - sex. Her mum apparently was telling her older sister of 10 about the birds and the bees and she listened in. But she tells us in graphic detail what her mum and bf get up to (desperate for a baby and if she was OV she was having sex no matter what was going on) 

She also wants to look sexy for boys and stay skinny or no boy will want to marry her. Some of it is from TV she watches (music channels mostly) but some is from her older sis and mum. I just tell her that in my house i dont want her talking about that sort of stuff as it is for grown ups only. She does have the odd slip but thats normal. Maybe just try and tell her that you dont want her talking about it! 

Hope you get it sorted but try not too worry too much kids are growing up far too quick but also are still quite innocent, next week it will be a swear word you dont want her saying :haha:

xx


----------



## michelleH

Your probably right. 


They grow up so fast now. 

Thanks for the reply :)


----------



## kiwimama

i'd just tell her that sex is for grown ups only and if she keeps mentioning it, just keep gently telling her that's for grownups only.


----------



## loz

my daughter is six and she talks about sex now and then, she calls it making out. i sat on ohs knee few weeks back and kissed him and he said do you want another baby

i know they are young but they are just curious and i dont try and stop her from talking about it because i dont want her to think she cant talk to me about it when she needs to, we just explained that thats what grown ups do when they love each other and she doesnt mention it anymore unless she sees ppl kissing on tv and then she will cover her eyes and say ewww they are going to make out

having asked her what making out is her reply was-

2 ppl naked together and the man is on top moving, id like to know where she knows this from because its not me lol


----------



## AP

My lil sister is 6 and sent and easter card to her 'boyfriend' saying she wanted to have sex with him :shock:

My mum was horrifed :rofl:


----------



## proud_mum

sb22 said:


> My lil sister is 6 and sent and easter card to her 'boyfriend' saying she wanted to have sex with him :shock:
> 
> My mum was horrifed :rofl:

Sorry I know this shouldnt be funny but it made me chuckle. Kids do say the funniest things, I bet she doesnt even know what sex means hehe :rofl:


----------



## AimeeM

Oh gosh, it does seem to be getting younger! My son who is 7 finds the words willy and boobies so funny and he finds it funny saying it to people.

He brought an art book home from school as he thought it was funny as it has naked ladies in it.

I think it's just their age!


----------



## cuteboots

My eldest is 11 nearly 12 and has never mentioned sex, I hope he doesn't know what it is (wishful thinking I know), he's very laid back and not at all street wise, my daughter is 2 and into everything so I don't think i'll have the same privilage with her, I can imagine she'd be one of the ones at age 6 that will be asking what it is, I hope not....


----------



## suzib76

leah is 9 and giggles like mad when i mention how babies are made, she says i know you dont have to tell me, but 6 i dunno, i think thats quite early to be knowing that grown ups show boobies :/ have you talked to her about it? i would be asking how she knows/who told her/where she heard it tbh, and having an age appropriate chat with her so she knows that it no big deal, but also not someting you shout out in the street


----------



## bethanchloe

When I was six (according to my mum) one of my classmates came up to her in the playground after school and asked if I could go round to his house 'to do sex' with him!
My mum found it funny but I imagine it could be worrying!!


----------



## N1kki

well kids are gona learn words no matter what age they are,but you need to make it clear to her that her blurting it out all the time is unaacceptable thats all can say hun.


----------

